# Jury duty



## Lisa03 (Jan 15, 2003)

Have you or anyone you have ever known got out of jury duty from having IBS? I'm going to try it.


----------



## cofaym (Dec 16, 2002)

my dad is a laywer. if you'd like I could ask him about it. PM me if you want me to ask.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I think you can get out of Jury duty with IBS. I think there is a member here who had her IBS all over the TV because of having to leave during court or something. I will have a look for the post. I know its here somewhere.Ahh...sorry, not actually on Jury Duty, but there are loads. Do a search on Jury Duty and already about 45 have come up. http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...ic;f=3;t=017326 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...t=031213#000004 This one is the list of 50 odd i have pulled up: Search on Jury Duty


----------



## cofaym (Dec 16, 2002)

I asked my dad tonight and he said it shouldn't be a problem if you explain it to them. Medical conditions will release you without much red tape.


----------



## NZChick (Nov 19, 2001)

I got out of jury duty with ibs. I had my doc write a med cert stating I had chronic illness and was then called up twice more?!! over the next 2 years (who says they pick at random)!! I explained that I couldn't guarantee being able to stay in court if I had an attack and that I find it hard to concentrate in quiet situations if my tummy is playing up therefore I wouldn't be much use in making a decision on a persons life outcome.


----------



## Lisa03 (Jan 15, 2003)

That is so stupid that they would call on someone again who has a dr.'s excuse, it's not like our condition is going to change.I don't have a problem with doing it if they accomodate me, but I doubt they will.


----------



## 2young4this (Mar 16, 2002)

I'm in ventura county CA and got summoned a few months ago. All it took a was a quick call to my doctor he wrote out a letter stating I had IBS and anxiety triggers my symptoms and therefore am unable to serve. I sent it with the form they mail you and that was that. best of luck to you


----------



## Yzingerr (Jul 5, 2002)

good info to know. Every year i get the dreaded letter in the mail, and fortunatley i havent been selected yet. I know i would have a problem serving because if my condition too. Thanks for the info, now i have one less thing to fear!


----------

